# My frogs are going to starve. Does anyone have any feeder insects in central WI?



## naadbrahma (Sep 14, 2012)

Could never find a home for my frogs so they sit in my apartment that I only get to visit one day a week. All my fly cultures crashed because the temperatures get so hot in there. The frogs are getting a bit skinny and I need to get them fed ASAP and don't even have the money to buy cultures right now. I'm hoping I can find something to feed them with otherwise I am considering putting them in the freezer so they don't have to starve to death. It sucks living in the middle of nowhere and sucks even more when I don't have the time or financial resources to take care of these guys.


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

As I said before...*give them away...*

Casper


----------



## naadbrahma (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah, like I have the money to drive miles away and on top of that pay someone to help me get them into my car. I don't even have grocery money right now! Just leave me alone if you keep on insisting on being an ass.


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

How am I being an ass??? 

So you would rather put them in the freezer than give them away? 

This mindset blows me away...

Casper


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

He's only trying to help...

You need to at least reduce the prices man... Especially since you've already devalued the frogs by admitting that they haven't been getting fed properly.


----------



## naadbrahma (Sep 14, 2012)

I've offered to get rid of them and nobody wanted them. I'm not going to spend money to give them away, I don't have money to spend.


----------



## naadbrahma (Sep 14, 2012)

And why the hell are you non locals responding. I need a local person with food or a home for them to respond.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

naadbrahma said:


> All my fly cultures crashed because the temperatures get so hot in there.


It takes a bit of heat to kill a culture. 85F++ No good for the frogs either...

If times are that bad, I'd be giving them away to a good home, just to make sure that they survive.

EDIT: Was writing while you were posting...


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

naadbrahma said:


> I've offered to get rid of them and nobody wanted them. I'm not going to spend money to give them away, I don't have money to spend.


Sorry, I didn't see you do that anywhere in your posts... I just saw the sale ads. Maybe you should be more clear about that.

Also, don't complain about other people commenting on your thread... We are just trying to help (and we are helping by continuing to bump this and keep it on the home page).


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I can understand hoping that they would sell if you needed the money...but...I find it extremely cruel and greedy to hang onto them and contemplate killing them because no one will give you money for them. Think about those poor frogs...how can you let them bake in the heat and starve to death? This says a lot about you. Make a post and give them away as Casper suggested. I'm sure someone will make the drive.

Edit: I also was writing while the last several posts went up...if you offered to *give *them away, I've never seen it and I apologize. I really hope someone gives them a home.


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

How is giving them away going to cost $$? Post a free frogs add and folks will come to you.


Casper


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm a little confused. I don't see anywhere about you giving them away or lowering the price. 

Obviously there's two priorities, you need money and the frogs need a safe home VERY soon. 

I'm guessing by the previous threads that you have sold some of them. You may want to consider reposting an ad. List what you have left. Put a deadline on offers. By the sounds of it, a very quick deadline so the frogs can find new homes before perishing. Highest offer takes them...even if it's a dollar. All frogs have to be picked up ASAP. Maybe even ask any takers who are picking up the first ones if they have a spare culture or two to spare while the other frogs are waiting to be picked.

If you're willing to let go of them for their safety, even if it's for bottom dollar (or no $), then I'm sure myself and others will help pass the word along. Facebook groups, DB, Poison Dart Forum, & others will be a great place to make this happen.

-Chris


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I jsut cant believe some people


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

kitcolebay said:


> I'm a little confused. I don't see anywhere about you giving them away or lowering the price.
> 
> Obviously there's two priorities, you need money and the frogs need a safe home VERY soon.
> 
> ...


This.

Seriously, post an ad saying "$1.00 takes all my frogs, pick up today!" and I promise you'll have people respond. Go, do it now.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Heck, if it came to it I'd drive up and get them tomorrow. It'd be a 12 hour day for me but I'd rather do that than see the frogs starve to death.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree with Casper, it shouldn't cost money if you're going to give the frogs away. There should be plenty of people interested in free darts. 
And as has been pointed out before, the frogs are in real danger and they need a safe home ASAP.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm sure at the very least we can organize some kind of frog train or something to get those frogs out of there. 
I'm not local, but Id be willing to throw someone a little gas money via PayPal if they are willing to go get the frogs for someone else or house them temporarily. Or pretty much anything to save them from their current fate. 

I'm really upset to be seeing something like this. 
Not very fair at all IMO.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Gnarly said:


> I'm sure at the very least we can organize some kind of frog train or something to get those frogs out of there.
> I'm not local, but Id be willing to throw someone a little gas money via PayPal if they are willing to go get the frogs for someone else or house them temporarily. Or pretty much anything to save them from their current fate.


He's got volunteers willing to do that. I'm more than willing to make the long drive and I'm sure there are people closer to me that are also willing. Hopefully he'll respond and get it arranged.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Field sweepings are free, scooping up some leaves from your yard and running them through a Bernese funnel is free, looking under rocks for little bugs is free. There are plenty of ways to keep your frogs fed with just a little effort and no $$.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

And like I said and got a warning for but ill say it again if you really wanted to get them off to a new home I'd ship them, and I told you I'd buy all your frogs I don't feel sorry for you anymore


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sent a pm ..can come get them,text me,not very local,but can come get them at no cost to you


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Before I made a long drive, I'd def want to see photo's of the frogs in their current condition...


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

This is just getting more and more sad by the minute. OP...please do the right thing and don't place money above the lives of the frogs. They don't deserve this.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

This is very sad to see...

...but it is nice to see people willing to make a long drive to save these frogs. 

Do we know when these poor little guys last ate?


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

ill pay for everything you need to ship, even if that is gas to a hub drop off the money to save the frogs is no issue just let one of us know and will rescue them


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

ForbiddenFrogs said:


> ill pay for everything you need to ship, even if that is gas to a hub drop off the money to save the frogs is no issue just let one of us know and will rescue them


Sorry, but I really don't see the point in continuing to push the shipping issue... Maybe he has never shipped frogs or even gotten frogs shipped to him. That could explain why he is holding out hope for a local. I personally would not want to be shipping in peak summer weather if I had never shipped before. That could be a death sentence in its own right.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

True, if you need help ill send you alil cash to drive them to meet up with a local that can take care of them properly, there are many options before freezing the frogs


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

carola1155 said:


> Sorry, but I really don't see the point in continuing to push the shipping issue... Maybe he has never shipped frogs or even gotten frogs shipped to him. That could explain why he is holding out hope for a local. I personally would not want to be shipping in peak summer weather if I had never shipped before. That could be a death sentence in its own right.


Agreed, especially considering the number of frogs involved. Hopefully he'll respond to one of the several of us who have offered to drive to him.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

ForbiddenFrogs said:


> ill pay for everything you need to ship, even if that is gas to a hub drop off the money to save the frogs is no issue just let one of us know and will rescue them


We offered last week, maybe longer ago, to pay something for the frogs and ship all the shipping supplies needed, cover all the cost, and assist with directions on shipping them back. Basically, put them in the cup and back in the box the way you found it. It wasn't about wanting the frogs, but about trying to save them. There is significant risk with this scenario, but I felt like the right thing to do was offer to help. The response back was that the shipping facility was too far away. 

I'm sure there are some difficulties that are not clear to us. However, there seems to be a very strong desire to get someone onsite. Proceed with caution....


Brad


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

There are many choices here. This is a pathetic attempt at manipulation. I feel sorry for your frogs. My gut feeling is that you shouldn't have any animals in your care. 
To straight out say that you are going to kill them all...that's just cruel, pathetic, and manipulative. Although your manipulation was extremely poorly done and is rather backfiring on you.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Have you tried Craig's List?

I was going to suggest exactly what Dendrobati tried; sending a box ready to ship and just pop the frogs into the provided containers. But the shipping office is too far? The frogs got in so there must be a way to get them back out.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Another member, that I won't mention, told me he was in Wisconsin and offered $150 to pick up 3 frogs and was actually told to "f#%k off". 

At this point, I don't have an ounce of sympathy for the owner. I feel a world of sympathy for the fate of the frogs and absolute disgust for the way he's handling them. Damn shame.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh no. That is not good to hear 

I understand being strapped and needing money. I don't understand letting animals suffer due to our own issues. It is not the frog's responsibility to provide for us financially. We keep these animals captive and dependent on us for their very survival. It is our responsibility to see that they are healthy and cared for, period.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Im still a relatively new (2yrs) frogger, but I would do what ever it took to make sure my frogs were receiving the best care even if that meant giving it all away. Now thats not to say things don't happen that are out of our control, I had a trio die of stress last year and Im sure I could have done things differently, it broke my heart but I learned from it and my other frogs are doing great. I saw his list of frogs for sale How does one acquire that many frogs and types in the middle of no where and then not make sure you have food. I would love to have 1 green sip and this guy has 5 and the same with the mints!!! Very sad situation, I hope something works out for those of you that have offered help.


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

Well that changes things.

Man card revoked... 

Suck your pride up off the floor and do the right thing for the animals *you took responsibility for...* 

So broke that you turned down 150.00 



Casper







kitcolebay said:


> Another member, that I won't mention, told me he was in Wisconsin and offered $150 to pick up 3 frogs and was actually told to "f#%k off".
> 
> At this point, I don't have an ounce of sympathy for the owner. I feel a world of sympathy for the fate of the frogs and absolute disgust for the way he's handling them. Damn shame.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

im local. pm me. ill save the frogs from death...


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

You'd rather let your animals die or kill them than find a new home for them? Do all creatures a favor and don't ever own a pet again. 
P.S. my fingered are crossed you'll never spawn.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Well said Kris

Haha also well said 19jeff


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

Someone should get animal control involved off his IP. He's willfully killing living animals. I'm not technically savvy to do so myself or I would.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

What are you on dope


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I've communicated with this guy before, he is a couple of bubbles out of plumb. If you are begging for free ff & not wanting to look out for the best interest of your frogs & want money to part with them even though you cant care for them then a pox on you ! folks have offered to help yet you refuse


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

6/12 you posted you had auratus and galacts, 7 frogs. not even adults according to your post. from what i read it seems like all the other frogs where sold. or am i being dumb.
you can't get enough for 7 frogs.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

How could someone have such a sorry attitude? i wonder if it got you into such a situation...


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Can we please stop bumping this thread? I hate seeing it.


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

KGB, bristles or I would be more than obliged I'm sure to drive up to you and take these off your hands.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

sooo... am I the only one that is wondering if these frogs were taken care of? Any update on it?


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

I came to check out the thread first thing this morning too!

I had messaged with the OP on the day he posted this thread. He said that the soonest he'd get back to the frogs to do anything would be Thursday, today. Hopefully he is going back and he has a plan to get the frogs someplace safe for them. 

Brad


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

How anyone could look down on a living thing and think I am going to let you die when a half a dozen people have offered a solution is mind boggling! I honestly can't think of anything I have seen on this forum worse than this guy saying he is going to put them in the freezer to die.....


----------



## CJ PELCH (Apr 9, 2013)

Pumilo said:


> There are many choices here. This is a pathetic attempt at manipulation. I feel sorry for your frogs. My gut feeling is that you shouldn't have any animals in your care.
> To straight out say that you are going to kill them all...that's just cruel, pathetic, and manipulative. Although your manipulation was extremely poorly done and is rather backfiring on you.


I have to agree. People offered thier assistance. Do you not know how to respond to it? CRAP...i feel for those frogs. =/ Lesson learned for you i guess.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

...bump? 

Did anyone ever get there to help?


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

I can drive to you Tuesday or Wednesday if you're just going to put them in the freezer dude. Shoot me a message.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Someone PLEASE tell me these poor frogs were taken away from this idiot!?!


----------



## Dweezy247 (May 2, 2013)

hopefully somebody that will care for them got them,but seeing as nobody has said they did yet,they are probably being uncared for still or worse in the freezer already.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> There are many choices here. This is a pathetic attempt at manipulation. I feel sorry for your frogs. My gut feeling is that you shouldn't have any animals in your care.
> To straight out say that you are going to kill them all...that's just cruel, pathetic, and manipulative. Although your manipulation was extremely poorly done and is rather backfiring on you.


I agree Pumilo,

Keeping animals, any animals, means you must take care of them in every way shape and form.

They do not just need food.

They need adequate space, comfortable surroundings, and love.

I cringe when I see little spoiled kids say mommy mommy get me that fish or lizard, etc.

The parents always give in the little brat and do no research either.

The Brat Kid never takes care of them so it is then up to the parent and ultimately the poor innocent animal dies.

This behavior from little kids is horrible enough but to see it in a adult is exponentially worse.

Why did you get the Frogs in the first place if you cannot take care of them?

You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Not to bump this again dang it, but crap man!

I just had friends in Wisconsin that had room to haul frogs, vivs, all of it! I would have given you a little money too...... 

I hope your issues are getting better, I do, however please let others help you. Do not ask for help then slam everyone for trying to help.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

OP was online this morning but has not responded to this thread since the 8th. Enough bumps... I'm closing it and also asking the mod team to take a closer look at this.

If anyone was able to rescue the frogs in question, please PM one of the moderators.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

*UPDATE:* I received word that the frogs have been rescued.


----------

